# 1st Hog Trap



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 9, 2014)

15'x15' w a root door. Just finished it today. We've got about 15 or so coming to corn everyday. Got the door locked open for now till I get them coming inside.


----------



## mhayes (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice! I have been trying to trap on myself. Got a few roaming the frm and we can't seam to be in the woods when they are there. So thought I would try the traps. Not havering much luck yet. Good luck with yours.


----------



## TheDeerCommander (Jan 9, 2014)

i Wouldn't close it for about 2 weeks


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 9, 2014)

That's the plan. I've got cameras on it now. Been told bread is the best from the day old bakery. Get a buggy full for a couple $.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 11, 2014)

That's a good looking trap.


----------



## ducklife (Jan 11, 2014)

An old timer(respectfully) told me the other day that sweet potatoes work great for baiting a trap as well. But I agree with the others, that is a nice trap.


----------



## Grey Man (Jan 12, 2014)

Are those 4x4's?  How deep did you dig the post holes?

I'm curious because it seems like you did good and I'd like to be able to repeat your success someday.


----------



## kinross (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats a good looking trap but you may want to scab some 2x4s on the outside of the posts to beef it up a bit. If those pigs hit it hard especially the corners they may pop the mesh off the posts. Its always best to have your wire  on the inside of the posts for maximum strenght


----------



## Bo Webb (Jan 18, 2014)

kinross said:


> thats a good looking trap but you may want to scab some 2x4s on the outside of the posts to beef it up a bit. If those pigs hit it hard especially the corners they may pop the mesh off the posts. Its always best to have your wire  on the inside of the posts for maximum strenght



 x 2


----------



## eaj1010 (Jan 19, 2014)

hunter/mason I use bread a lot.  I also like to keep corn in  beer for a few weeks in a bucket.  Take the old bread out of the freezer and pour the sour corn over the bread and spread around whats left in the bucket.  For some reason the pigs destroy it.


----------



## jimbar (Jan 21, 2014)

Come on, lower the door. Let's see how many you get. Good luck.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I built it about 150yards from where I was feeding them because it was easier to get a truck to. The hogs have yet to even touch corn outside the trap. Checked it yesterday nothing. Eased down the Rd. 200 yards and jumped em everywhere. Turkeys and crows have ate 100lbs of corn. I'm gonna pull the post and bite the bullet and move it. The post are 3' w/ 80lbs of concrete in each. It sucks but its not doing any good there. I guess I'll build it where they want to be instead of where I want them to be. I figured they'd come to food where ever it was.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 30, 2014)

IMG_20140130_180247_092.jpg



Guess I should put a top on it and trap long beards.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971 (Jan 30, 2014)

You need to go back and round those corners. If you get 1/2 of the 15 in the sounder, they will bunch up in the corners and climb out off the others back until you end up with only 3-4 pigs left in the trap.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 3, 2014)

Pro Hunter 1971 said:


> You need to go back and round those corners. If you get 1/2 of the 15 in the sounder, they will bunch up in the corners and climb out off the others back until you end up with only 3-4 pigs left in the trap.



^^^^^^^^^^^^This


----------



## larryb (Feb 3, 2014)

since you have the post above the top rail....just go back and put some 2x4's about 16" long at an angle and cut your panels 16" and add them to the angled 2x4's....like they do in the jail yards....had a trap like that and their right...they will pile up in the corner and climb out and you will wind up with half the hogs in your trap.....you don't want square corners


----------



## whchunter (Feb 4, 2014)

*good un*

agood un will clear jump that fence and others smaller will climb out. little ones will go thru the big wire mesh. needs a top


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 5, 2014)

How would one in a hexagonal shape work. Would that eliminate the problem with the corners. Could wire be used for the top? Just asking because I see one in my future.
Safe shooting
Doug


----------



## ben300win (Feb 5, 2014)

Caught a full grown doe in mine last week.


----------

